# Need help deciding on which cnc machine for my high school students.



## whughes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have been researching for the past few weeks and think I have it narrowed down to the shark pro plus. We are a small charter school so the funding that I was approved for was $5k. That must purchase the machine, software and all necessary router bits. I have 25 laptops and an additional one that can stay connected to the router. They also approved me to purchase a class set of inventor. In the past I have used autocad, rhino, solid works, inventor and a handful of cam software. So what do you guys think? Shark pro plus or something else. I am not really into the carvwright machine and the shop bot is over the budget.


----------



## omnicnc (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, have you ever thought purchasing one router from OMNI? OMNI can offer you 16*16*4inches, or 24*36*4inches CNC router. The router can work without PC or laptop, we can DSP remote controller for you, easy to use. Software Type3 supports 3D work, English version, it is from France, accept file format from AutoCAD.


----------



## whughes (Feb 8, 2011)

omnicnc said:


> Hi, have you ever thought purchasing one router from OMNI? OMNI can offer you 16*16*4inches, or 24*36*4inches CNC router. The router can work without PC or laptop, we can DSP remote controller for you, easy to use. Software Type3 supports 3D work, English version, it is from France, accept file format from AutoCAD.


We are open to all suggestions. What is the price and what is included?


----------



## omnicnc (Nov 3, 2009)

The price depends on what material you process, and how accurate you require. Take wood as example, if mainly doing relief sculpture, then you need round orbit on x, y and z axis. If mainly cutting, high requirement on speed, then need linear guide on y axis, this cause high cost than former configuration. And if you process aluminum, we suggest you mist sprayer, which can cool down surrounding air and cutter tip temprature while processing. 
So have to know processing material details before quotation.


----------



## Harmit (Jun 4, 2011)

I had to register just to answer this question. I just got a CNC kit from Zen Toolworks and its great! Their customer service is outstanding and the product is very impressive considering the extremely low price tag. 

www.zentoolworks.com

Note: make sure you get everything you need. Their kits do not include the drill or the circuit board you need to connect to the machine. They have "complete kits" available that you can ask them about. They have a forum website that is very active with their customers where you can get just about any questions answered.

Anyway - they would definitely be the better choice. I'm glad I found them before buying something else and regretting it later.


Good luck!

// DJ


----------



## joba (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Harmit,

what CAD/CAM software can be used with their product?

Rivo


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Small Affortable machines*

Here is a list of a few vendors to consider. I think it would be best for you to choose something that works with G-code. Mach 3 is a very popular pc based controller used with smaller routers systems like these, or wincnc. 


Products

Zen Toolworks

http://www.xzerocnc.com/

FireBall V90 CNC Router -

Blurry Customs' Web Store

K2 USA CNC Router, Cabinet CNC Router, Small to Large CNC Router Machines, Desktop CNC router.

I am sure I could throw up a few more but this should be a good start for you. 

Al


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is a link to shopbot and it's educational program. They might be able to get you into one of their desktop models for your budget. 

ShopBot for Education

Regards
Randy


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

i have a carvewright lots of problems an i think the schools have problems also you will be fixing it all the time cnc shark seems the best i will be getting one in about a week


----------

